# Misono Swedish Carbon steel



## Benuser (Jan 12, 2012)

Does anyone has any information about the steel used by Misono? Although it's tough stuff and takes and holds a crazy edge, sharpening it is done in no time. Major thinning and rebevelling, it just take a fraction of the time I need with other carbons like 1095, AS or SK-4 who are already very easy to deal with. Any thoughts?


----------



## eto (Jan 12, 2012)

its a high carbon tool steel from sweden. the exact percentage's of carbon content and other element's will be hard to find out exactly.


----------



## JanusInTheGarden (Jan 13, 2012)

What is the edge retention comparable to? Better than white steel but not quite as good as semi-stainless a la HD/Carbonext? What is it comparable to, if anything?


----------



## Benuser (Jan 13, 2012)

Edge retention: a little better than 1095, not as spectacular as AS. Haven't used white steel or carbonext enough to compare.


----------



## AddictforLife (Jan 18, 2012)

From my research I have the impression that the stainless steel have a similar edge retention as konosuke hd and carbonext.


----------



## tk59 (Jan 18, 2012)

AddictforLife said:


> From my research I have the impression that the stainless steel have a similar edge retention as konosuke hd and carbonext.


In my experience, it is nowhere near the HD. They have two stainless lines, anyway: the 440 moly and the UX10 swedish. Neither has particularly good edge retention.


----------



## Benuser (Jan 19, 2012)

In fact, they have three stainless lines: UX-10, 440 and moly. That said, the OP is still interested in experience others have with sharpening of the Misono Carbon.


----------



## barramonday (Jan 19, 2012)

Has anyone tried the western debas in this ( sweeden steel ) line?

I've been eyeing-off the 210mm on Koki's site for ages.

Rowan...


----------



## bieniek (Jan 19, 2012)

They are just cool knives to handle. 

The sharpening goes fast and actually stays there for a bit. Fair bit. Im thinking of something to compare it with but it always get the shiteitiest jobs so cannot compare really


----------



## Lefty (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm a bit partial, but in my experience, the edge holds longer than white 1 and white 2, but not as long as v2. It sharpens up really nicely, but feels a bit worse on the stones than white steels, and somewhat like a highend powdered stainless.
They're tough as all hell, but they don't get much love any more.


----------



## JanusInTheGarden (Jan 20, 2012)

How does it feel like a powdered steel? Is it tougher to sharpen than most carbons?


----------



## Lefty (Jan 20, 2012)

It sounds crazy, I know. It's not tough to sharpen, in the least...just less organic. Does that make sense?


----------



## JanusInTheGarden (Jan 20, 2012)

Lol it sounds sort of bizarre but I'll take your word for it. I have an idea of what you might mean.


----------



## Lefty (Jan 20, 2012)

The best way I can think of describing it is, smooth/almost scratchy at times, compared to white steel, for example, which feels like rubbing cold butter on a ceramic plate.
Of course, it's not that noticeable, I'm just a weirdo. Ask Eamon....


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 20, 2012)

I will attest that Lefty is a bit of an oddball.

LOL jk. I'm no judge of that.

I've no experience with the Misono carbon, only their ux10. But I know what Lefty is talking about. Some steels just make for a better match on different abrasives--it's like the difference between using a stainless steel scrubber on an aluminum pan vs a steel pan vs ceramic, etc. They just match up to create a less pleasing audio feedback, and sometimes produce a bit more of a scrapey-vibration feel. Some powder steels feel great to me on the stones, notably s35vn. Some feel terrible, like s30v. My favorite carbon to sharpen is W2, but whatever CCK uses for their cleaver feels pretty bad, lol.


----------



## bieniek (Jan 22, 2012)

I did it on naturals and JNS 1K. 

Feels good to me. 

Tried also on King 1K. Felt shite to me. 

Maybe it has to do with the pressure or effect expected, dunno


----------



## Benuser (Jan 22, 2012)

Bizarre. I noticed a strange crispy sound and feeling on a Chosera 2k I didn't have with the 800 or 5k, nor with a Cerax 3k...


----------



## Lefty (Jan 22, 2012)

My guess is a burr that came off at the 2k level, left over from the 800.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 22, 2012)

bieniek said:


> I did it on naturals and JNS 1K.
> 
> Feels good to me.
> 
> ...


It has to do with how the steel and the stone match up. A knife can feel great on one stone, bad on another, and the same stone will sync up with different steels. I believe it was Gator that was the guy who always wanted to get people to find out which stones are best feeling for different steels.




Benuser said:


> Bizarre. I noticed a strange crispy sound and feeling on a Chosera 2k I didn't have with the 800 or 5k, nor with a Cerax 3k...


lus1: on the burr thing.


----------



## bieniek (Jan 23, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> It has to do with how the steel and the stone match up. A knife can feel great on one stone, bad on another, and the same stone will sync up with different steels. I believe it was Gator that was the guy who always wanted to get people to find out which stones are best feeling for different steels.



Its definitely true, but apart from feeling theres not too much of a difference. You can still make the steel sharp with the stone that doesnt really sounds appealing.

Or else your choice would be to have all knives in one type of steel or all the stones that fit all your different steels...


----------

